# Need Honest Answers Re Rider Weights



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Hi All Im new to this forum, Ive been hanging around in the various sections for a week or so and decided now is a good time to post, but it may be a bit confuzzing to say the least, but here goes.
Im Tammy 29 only ever sat on any kind of horse once at a fayre years ago, have wanted to learn to ride for years but for various reasons it has never happened.
Purely by chance I have an interview for a temp to perm post at an Equestrian Vets tomorow, and Im really excited .
Anyway the reason for my post is two-fold.
I was born with something called a club foot, I have had 16 operations and even after this my right foot is still deformed, simply think of someone whose foot is permenantly in the same shape it is when wearing a high heel shoe, I walk on the ball of my foot and my toes, my heel never touches the ground.
I have balance and coordination problems and have to wear special medical boots due to the shape of my foot, which do have a heel.
Because of all these problems I am not the fittest person in the world, and as a result I weigh about 15 stone.
Taking all of this into consideration, all you guys who have been doing it for years, am I in any position to be suitable to learn to ride?
Be blunt I can take it - Ive told you all Im fat havent I?

Thanks Tammy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Rupertsmum said:


> Hi All Im new to this forum, Ive been hanging around in the various sections for a week or so and decided now is a good time to post, but it may be a bit confuzzing to say the least, but here goes.
> Im Tammy 29 only ever sat on any kind of horse once at a fayre years ago, have wanted to learn to ride for years but for various reasons it has never happened.
> Purely by chance I have an interview for a temp to perm post at an Equestrian Vets tomorow, and Im really excited .
> Anyway the reason for my post is two-fold.
> ...


If you want to learn to ride go for it... I used to work at a riding school and used to teach Riding for disabled.. Im talking kids who couldn't sit up or walk, there is no reason you cannot ride.. you need to go somewhere who has calm horses and an instructor who understands your situation..

Goodluck.. if your heart is in it you will learn to ride..


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Thanks momentofmadness, its good to hear someone so positive about me being able to ride.

Scotston, I dont think its so much about having the courage to post, as it being pointless me posting asking this question if I dont include the details!
It will all hinge on how my interview this afternoon goes, because Im sure a horse vets will have some connections I could use
Its still good to know its at least a possiblity, so thanks.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

your weight isnt an issue for riding at all, one of my horses (a fjord horse) would carry your weight all day and not feel it! same with other similar native breeds, even my sporty/fine new forest mare carries 12 stone happily.

as someone suggested, RDA would be a great place to contact, and they usually have a nice selection of weight carrying natives such as fjords, haflingers and highlands


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

you go for it girl, as said RDA is a marvellous first contact. Your weight wouldnt be an issue, when u think about it a lot of men r 15st plus. I would go for it irrespective of whether u get that particular job as it would do your fitness and balance the world of good, it all hinges on getting the right place and the right horse to give u confidence and they r out there. Good luck with this and with your job int


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive sent an email to a stables in Bexley.
Do any of you know of any "good" riding schools near me in Kent, Im in the ME6 area.
Ooooh this is exciting, whilst Im out of work I may as well do something to keep me out of trouble


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

You are only about half an hour from me! I would say go for it! Riding is the best thing in the world in my eyes and there is nothing better to get away from all your troubles and stress than going for a nice ride!! :-D 
I know lots of people who are quite big who ride horses, as long as you have a weight carrying horse i.e a hafflinger, fjord, cob, shire etc they will be no issue!! Horses have evolved being used as something to carry things on or towing carts etc, they are made for it! The finer breeds proberbly wouldnt be much use but you will be fine!
Why not try The horse shoes, East Farleigh, Maidstone. Or Kits Koty Stables, Blue Bell Hill. or Cobham Manor? These are all good places with good reputations and im sure one will be able to cater!
It is all about trial and error, if you dont try, how will you find out?

Good Luck :-D 
xx


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Hi Mel, well I never, thats not far at all! Im not sure if I can PM yet as I havent done very many posts, I will have a look at them places you have mentioned.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive just called and provisionally booked a lesson for next Monday not too far from where my other half lives yipeeeee!!
Its somewhere called Rye Street Farm in the ME3 area

I found them on the BHS site too so they must be ok


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Go for it 
Try local riding schools, and if theres no luck, then try the RDA centers and explain your situation.
There's alot of understanding people out there. My best friend weighs 17.6 stone (body builder xD) and i'm sticking him on my dream comtois (he doesn't know yet, hehe ).
I've seen people on the 19stone mark at my old riding school. So go for it


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

The plan is have one lesson one to one and then go from there, I would love it if there was someone on here local to me who could help me, who I could just have a chat with to see what they like and how they feel about it etc.
Ive read some places have a weight limit, and when I spoke to the lady tonight on the phone and told her my weight she didnt say anything.
If this place doesnt work out I will keep looking - if I like it.
Thanks, Im loving all the "get off your bum and do it" attitude


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

So glad you decided to go for it!!! Riding is the best best thing in the world. I have ridden for years but can rarely afford to go now I miss it so badly!

Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Well Im out of work so I dont know how much money I can dedicate to it, time I have by the bucket load but money - I havent met that millionnaire yet 
They do say at the job centre you have to keep yourself busy and get out of the house but they didnt say what I had to to.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Marvellous , good girl, hope u really enjoy it, a little tip get some radox to have a hot bath in cos you will ache in places u never knew u had lol


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive actually been sneaky and booked with 2 riding schools.
The first one I called yesterday and booked for 5pm on Monday, then today I got an email from another one asking me to call them, so I did to see if they could get me in earlier and Ive got a lesson with them at 2pm on Thursday 
Neither knows about the other, and this way it gives me a chance to see what one I prefer, plus if anything comes up jobwise before Monday I can still cancel Mondays and have a lesson before I start a new job - they both know Im unemployed.

Ok thats probably a bit nasty, but I didnt want to have to wait until Monday!!!


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

silly gilly said:


> Marvellous , good girl, hope u really enjoy it, a little tip get some radox to have a hot bath in cos you will ache in places u never knew u had lol


We havent got a bath  no Im not a stinky one, my mum just decided she wanted a shower instead
Will have to go and beg to use someones bath.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I have never heard of it, sorry. But if it is BHS it cant be bad!! 
Just go with your gut feeling when you get there and ahd a look around. if your not comfortable their try somewere else! :thumbup:


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

R they providing footwear, if not wear boots with a sturdy low heel or borrow some riding boots, I expect they will provide hat etc.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Thats what I thought
The first one is Rye Street Farm - Rochester - Thats Monday at 5

The second one is Mount Mascals Stables - Bexley - Thats Thursday at 2


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Just out of interest how much do riding schools charge now?


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Mount Mascal Stables
There are Mount Mascalls Rates, but I was told £20 for half hour.

Ry Street is about £30 for half hour


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG I think Ill get myself some insurance and give childrens lessons again on my ponies. I used to love seeing them grow in confidence and enjoy themselves. I foster now but havnt had any small children yet. the older ones love giving me a hand and getting involved grooming etc.


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Had my first lesson today, was a bit daft and started a new thread.
Its here 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/horse-riding-training/106577-had-my-first-lesson-today.html
Ok now that doesnt look quite right to me


----------

